# mod_python issues



## tyggna (Jul 29, 2009)

I got mod_python loaded into apache, and it was working--until I tried using MySQLdb.py.  It now throws an error:

```
ImproperlyConfigured: Error loading MySQLdb module: Shared object "libmysqlclient_r.so.15" not found, required by "_mysql.so"
```

libmysqlclient_r.so.15 is located in /usr/local/lib/mysql

I can import the MySQLdb module just fine from the python interpreter.  

How do I get mod_python to see the library?  I've been digging through the apache documentation and forums for two hours now--and I found a solution that would probably work on Linux (this is my first attempt to use FreeBSD), involving editing /etc/ld.so.conf but that file doesn't seem to exist in FreeBSD.

I just started using FreeBSD this past month--so I don't know if any equivalent files exist.

So, if someone either knows where mod_python is looking for libraries, how to list its current list of library directories, how to add in that location to the included library directories, please let me know, or just has a good idea that I could try--I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## tyggna (Jul 29, 2009)

*update*

the user that apache is running as sees the library file when I type ldconfig -r, and can also import MySQLdb from the python interpreter


----------



## tyggna (Jul 29, 2009)

*Solved*

If you're wondering--it's because of the directory that apache looks in.  A simple:

```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.15 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15
```
fixes this.


----------

